

What Virtual Reality Teaches Us About Home - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/8/home/what-virtual-reality-teaches-us-about-home

======
GFischer
"we observed a remarkable consistency of response across gender, class, and
cultural categories. For example, when asked where in the houses they would
like to carry out a given task, most participants converged on the same
answers: Small spaces for decision-making, and open places for social
activities."

This paragraph validates Christopher Alexander's insights on space design,
which was later summarized in Peopleware:

[http://javatroopers.com/Peopleware.html#Chapter_12](http://javatroopers.com/Peopleware.html#Chapter_12)

The similarity is striking. Unfortunately, people planning offices don't tend
to be the kind of people who read Peopleware (I'm writing this from an office
that is as far from Alexander's vision as conceivably possible).

Alexander's book (which I haven't read):

[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ISBN=0195024028/1130-84425...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ISBN=0195024028/1130-8442500-624358)

